# Progest cream



## scottishrachelj (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey does anyone know if you can just buy progest cream at chemists or in a shop cos dont really want to order over net thanks
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You can buy it but you'd need to find a store that stocks it. I'd try herbalist, natural products store first. Unlikely that many high street pharmacies would stock this type of product.

Maz x


----------

